# 20g Aquascaping Demo tank



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Dineen already beat me to it, but I too would like to thank everyone for their contributions to set up the 20g tank for the Aquascaping Demo. Everyone deserves some public recognition for their donation of goods and time: 

Jack - for the tank, driftwood, CO2 tank and diffusor
Damon - for the PC light, the fixture to retro-fit, and glass top
Sean - for the Endlers
Eric - for the Eco Complete, rocks, plants and the actual Aquascaping of the tank 
Wayne - for the heater and also the nets he made available to everyone at the meeting.

Everyone contributed a lot towards the tank and without everyone's help it never would have came together. So thanks again to everyone involved!!!

Now, whoever took the pics of the tank, needs to post them


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I got it set up last night and gave it a hefty dose of Excel to get it started attacking the algae while the fermenter got started working on making some gas. I'll use the ladder until we get that order of powerheads in. It was bubbling this morning.

I gave it another double dose of Excel and ferts this morning. I will take pictures as soon as I can skim the bulk of the floating leaves from trimming out of the way. A lot of them are the melted star grass leaves from going so long without CO2. Some of the floaters are HC that I am patiently replanting. Luckily the stocking over the filter intake is catching them so I don't have to pick them off the filter media.

Thanks, also need to go to Matt  for a last minute gift of about 15 baby Cherry red shrimp to fight the algae that had already started to grow. I have seen at least two of the larger ones swimming about in the foreground taking care of things for me this morning.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A big thanks to Matt, as he was also the one to retrofit the lighting (I did "supervise" though).


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took this morning after things settled down a bit and before the green dust algae took over.  (I hadn't gotten the egeria from Rob in the tank before I left for my volunteer job, nor had I gotten the chance to inject the mulm Matt and I had harvested into the substrate, so I guess I am paying for it now. Those things are both done now.)

Pardon lamp reflection in this one:










And for comparison, same angle, but darker:










With Endlers:










No fish, a bit closer:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Latest pic of the 20 gallon after I did some trimming. I still need to get some light down in the tank for better pictures. The HC didn't grow back from the emersed growth so well as the Marsilea either.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Forgot I had this one with daylight from the balcony window. Same time as the last one.


----------

